# Direct TV & Stand Alone Tivo Box Advice



## mjpyro (Apr 14, 2006)

I just got Direct TV yesterday with their DVR service. Alas, I disconnected my tivo service yesterday after 2 years of satisfied service using it with analog cable.

However, I'm starting to miss it already, particularly the Tivo interface. Trying to set up recording on Direct TV's software is a chore.

Bottomline, I want Tivo service with Direct TV, but there are a couple of issues I need clarified.

Direct TV says they do not make their DVRs with Tivo (in one box) anymore. (They suggested I go to an satellite supplier and get a refurbished older one, but I don't want to go through that effort.)

If I hook up my stand alone Tivo box to a Direct TV regular receiver:

*Question 1:* Will I have to use those annoying IR cables from the Tivo box to the Direct TV receiver like I did when I briefly had digital cable a few weeks back? (If the answer is yes, that's a deal breaker, and I will say good-bye to Tivo forever. I will not put up with that type of channel changing delay)

*Question 2:* Will I still be able to record two programs at once on Tivo like I can now on the Direct TV DVR service?

I would appreciate any answers and experiences anyone has with this particular situation.


----------



## ClemSole (Nov 12, 2004)

I know the answer to #2 is no you can not record two programs at the same time. The receiver only puts out one channel at a time.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

the answer the #1 depends on the box you get fromD* if it is an RCA box tivo has a data jack that is much nicer than the blasters


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>want Tivo service with Direct TV

A standalone Tivo does not work with DirecTv at all, since the DirecTv signal requires the circuits inside the box... and the access card... to operate

I'm not sure if your current Tivo box will work at all, as a Tivo, since the program guide that allows you to select the time and channel are the "guts" of how a Tivo works... and the output from a DirecTv box of any kind does not have program guide, only the actual video stream for whatever channel is active at the time

There are several vendors who sell DirecTivo boxes... so if you must have the Tivo interface, that is the only way you may proceed

A couple of the vendors are (I've not used them, just noted addresses)

http://www.weaknees.com/direct_tv_tivo.php?WKGW01_2625

http://www.digitalrecorder.com/main/catalog/index.php?cPath=37


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

John T Smith said:


> A standalone Tivo does not work with DirecTv at all, since the DirecTv signal requires the circuits inside the box... and the access card... to operate
> 
> I'm not sure if your current Tivo box will work at all, as a Tivo, since the program guide that allows you to select the time and channel are the "guts" of how a Tivo works... and the output from a DirecTv box of any kind does not have program guide, only the actual video stream for whatever channel is active at the time


I should let my parents know - they've been using a SA TiVo with DirecTV for over two years now. Thanks.

SA TiVos download their program guide through either a network connection or a modem, they do not get them from the broadcast signal. My Parent's D* receiver is an RCA with a data jack, and the TiVo controls it via that.


----------



## mjpyro (Apr 14, 2006)

Correct, from what I understand, the SA Tivo box will work with Direct TV, but there are issues.

I have a *Direct TV Satellite Receiver Model D11*. I looked in the manual but I can't find anything about RCA. If you are talking about the serial cable that came with Tivo, yes I have that, but I couldn't use it when I had the digital cable box (there wasn't a serial port on it), and I don't see a serial port on the Direct TV receiver either. I'm not going back to _delayed bouncing_ around channels with those IR connectors again.

Tivo Customer service tried to talk me out of cancelling, but as I told her, I don't see an adequate solution to these issues (other than the suggested going out and looking for an older box). Maybe one of the satellite or cable companies will buy Tivo and integrate their software. It's a great service, but I don't see a future for it if they don't overcome these issues.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

mjpyro said:


> (They suggested I go to an satellite supplier and get a refurbished older one, but I don't want to go through that effort.)


just get a directtivo on ebay for $50 and call it a day.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mjpyro said:


> Direct TV says they do not make their DVRs with Tivo (in one box) anymore. (They suggested I go to an satellite supplier and get a refurbished older one, but I don't want to go through that effort.)


It took more effort to post this. I'll make it easy CLICK HERE then click add to cart on ANY of the R10 models. You will have the same Tivo interface that you like but no networking (HMO, MRV, TTG, etc)


----------



## shadowplay (Mar 12, 2003)

aztivo said:


> the answer the #1 depends on the box you get fromD* if it is an RCA box tivo has a data jack that is much nicer than the blasters


I had the RCA boxes until a update a few years ago stopped those boxes from working (at least for me).

I went out and bought a couple of Hughes Executive Director Receivers (HAH-SA) which I managed to get D* to pay for that have been working well (if not perfectly due to some Tivo updates) since.

I believe you still should be able to find them...


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

SullyND said:


> SA TiVos download their program guide through either a network connection or a modem, they do not get them from the broadcast signal. My Parent's D* receiver is an RCA with a data jack, and the TiVo controls it via that.


I have a SA Tivo and DTV - my Tivo is NOT networked or connected with a phone line so it must be getting the program guide data thru the broadcast signal.

I do have to use the IR emitter for the channel changes which works fine for me.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

shadowplay said:


> I had the RCA boxes until a update a few years ago stopped those boxes from working (at least for me).
> 
> I went out and bought a couple of Hughes Executive Director Receivers (HAH-SA) which I managed to get D* to pay for that have been working well (if not perfectly due to some Tivo updates) since.
> 
> I believe you still should be able to find them...


I dont know what to tell you brother mine still work just fine and the data port makes it smooth


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

catcard said:


> I have a SA Tivo and DTV - my Tivo is NOT networked or connected with a phone line so it must be getting the program guide data thru the broadcast signal.


No connection to a phone line??? 

1) Do you pay Tivo a regular fee... or is your SA box a lifetime subscription?

2) What happens when you go into the setup menu and do a 'Phone Test'?

Thanks!


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

goony said:


> No connection to a phone line???
> 
> 1) Do you pay Tivo a regular fee... or is your SA box a lifetime subscription?
> 
> ...


OOPS! I was thinking about my DTV receiver - it is not connected to a phone line but my TIVO is, sorry. Brain fart!


----------

